# Anyone using Huel?



## KneesUp (29 Jan 2019)

I'm on day 2 of trying out Huel as my lunch. I'm not especially doing it to lose weight (for what it's worth - in my opinion not much - my BMI is c.22) and it's not really marketed as a weight loss thing, but because it's a shake certainly I thought of it that way. 

It's claimed it is a meal replacement that gives you a perfect balance of all the nutrients and business you need - you just mix up the (vegan friendly) powder with 700ml of water and away you go. It's convenient for me because I've got bored of sandwiches or whatever pasty / scotch egg is on offer at Tesco, and such lunches were not exactly healthy anyway. I'm also trying to reduce the amount of milk and milk-based products I eat as I've discovered after 30 years of bad skin on my face that it seems to be caused by milk and cheese.

I'm not bored of it yet (it's day 2, just to remind you) and I'm having my normal breakfast and evening meal. Yesterday I was surprising full, although I did supplement with fruit and nuts (as in a bag of mixed nuts and dried fruit, not the chocolate bar) as I usually have a bag in my drawer at work. I'm pleased too that it's cheaper than making lunch - it works out at about £1 per 'meal' which is not bad.

Just wondering if anyone else is using / has used it, and how you've found it long term?


----------



## johnblack (29 Jan 2019)

Haven't tried Huel, but know people who have and none seemed to stick with it for too long, mostly moaning how bland it was. 

Like you, I got bored of sandwiches and such so switched to a diet protein shake at lunchtimes which works well for me. Don't really need to drop much weight at the minute but it is definitely stops me putting weight on if you have a shake at lunch time rather than sandwiches, crisps and the like.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jan 2019)

I've been using it since mid December with a short break over Christmas. I'm having it for breakfast and lunch almost every day and am getting on well with it, so much so that I've now subscribed for regular deliveries.

Like you my reasons aren't directly related to weight loss but it has been making it easier to shed the belly as you know exactly what you have eaten and it seems to keep you full right up to dinner time.

I am quite windy now though


----------



## adscrim (29 Jan 2019)

I've been using it since the beginning of December as a breakfast replacement. With having to walk the dog and get the kids ready for school, I was missing breakfast at home frequently which resulted in buying something mid morning at work. I started on it hoping that I'd spend less and would be less likely to then got for a Danish or Bacon roll mid morning - and it's working. As above, I went for it for convenience and a financial saving rather than weight management (although I was hoping that cutting out a sugary mid morning snack might have a positive impact).

I'd go as far as to say I was enjoying it. I'm about to receive my third delivery (using two packets per month) and I've changed the flavour option from 2 x Berry to a Berry and a Vanilla. In addition I'm trying the flavour booster trial pack (there are something like 6 base flavours but 10 additional flavour boosters you can add to your base). The berry flavour isn't anything to rave about but neither is it horrible. I've no intention of stopping.

Oh, and I too am a little more windy!


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jan 2019)

I've only tried the Vanilla one but I have got in to the habit of adding coffee - I really quite like it  Its a strange thing to admit to liking as it sounds so wrong when you try and explain it to people


----------



## Milzy (29 Jan 2019)

So you guys will stay on Huel for the rest of your life’s? I could understand if you were super busy from crack of dawn until late at night. 
Nothing is better than good simple food. I wouldn’t use it if it was delivered to me for nothing. People who pay for that rubbish are the same kind of people who get ripped off with Herbal life products. They lose weight then come off it & put all the weight back on. It’s just not sustainable but kudos for the people at the top of the pyramid making millions of pounds.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jan 2019)

Milzy said:


> So you guys will stay on Huel for the rest of your life’s? I could understand if you were super busy from crack of dawn until late at night.
> Nothing is better than good simple food. I wouldn’t use it if it was delivered to me for nothing. People who pay for that rubbish are the same kind of people who get ripped off with Herbal life products. They lose weight then come off it & put all the weight back on. It’s just not sustainable but kudos for the people at the top of the pyramid making millions of pounds.



Bless, someone didn't have their Huel this morning


----------



## Heckler (29 Jan 2019)

It's a clearly understood way of getting a specific calorific amount per serving and contains an appropriate amount of vitamins and minerals. As a way of cutting down on my calorific intake twice a week as a replacement for breakfast and lunch it suits me, it's not a lifestyle choice and it doesn't make me, nor does it claim to, any more attractive or exciting. If I could be arsed to work out what the calorific content of my usual breakfast and lunch was I'd eat less of that, but I can't so there you have it.

I normally put in a table spoon of drinking chocolate, having tried the other flavour packages and not liking them that much. Did try chucking my morning espresso in there but it made it go lumpy.


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Jan 2019)

Complan by another name by the sounds of it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jan 2019)

I used it for a couple of years for breakfast on subscription. I only use a watered down version for recovery or as a ‘snack’ now if I’m feeling hungry mid morning. I have run out and I haven’t found the urge to reorder. 

As a gardener it isn’t enough fuel and found I had to whizz it up with frozen fruit or a couple of bananas. Flatulence was something that took months for my body to stop. I also liked coffee added. Their flavour additions you can buy are horrible.

For me £40 a month was too much to justify so I have now switched to oats, yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## Saluki (29 Jan 2019)

I had a swig of huel and it didn't do anything for me.
however I use Exante shakes and bars for breakfast and lunch as, working on a building site and sharing a microwave is not totally to my liking. I clean the microwave but even so.
I have used exante for a while and there are loads of flavors and come in sachets so no wastage. When I stopped using it and ate normally, I didn't stack on weight. Just saying.
I am at work for 7am and can't always be bothered, or face, breakfast at 6.15.

Pretty sure that Huel is similar. Night protein and low carb. It does sound like it fills you for longer maybe.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2019)

My God that Huel stuff really is the ultimate scam; basically a cocktail of cheap industrial food ingredients mixed up with a flavour and presented with a lot of pseudo-science to gullible folk. If those folk knew how little those ingredients cost they'd understand how the manufacturer can afford to employ 54 bright young things in their marketing team and a pile of others in production, despatch and consultancy. 

Here are the ingredients: https://uk.huel.com/pages/nutritional-information-and-ingredients#ingredients

It's no coincidence that three of the posters above mention flatulence. What's wrong with a proper sandwich? Proteins, fats and vitamins encased in a tasty carbohydrate package.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Jan 2019)

Just because you're not prepared to pay for it doesn't make it a scam - I know what the ingredients are, I am capable of reading 

If people stopped assuming everyone thinks and acts exactly as they do a lot of the world's problems would be eradicated overnight 

Yes, I could eat a sandwich. Have I managed to stick to that for the last 2 years since my near fatal illness? No. Is Huel working for me? Yes. Will I live longer eating Huel than the stuff I was eating before? Most definitely. I'm sure at some point I will find the time and effort to start making healthier choices with 'real' food but until then someone has solved the problem for me


----------



## Milzy (29 Jan 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Just because you're not prepared to pay for it doesn't make it a scam - I know what the ingredients are, I am capable of reading
> 
> If people stopped assuming everyone thinks and acts exactly as they do a lot of the world's problems would be eradicated overnight
> 
> Yes, I could eat a sandwich. Have I managed to stick to that for the last 2 years since my near fatal illness? No. Is Huel working for me? Yes. Will I live longer eating Huel than the stuff I was eating before? Most definitely. I'm sure at some point I will find the time and effort to start making healthier choices with 'real' food but until then someone has solved the problem for me


Huel for the win!!


----------



## ExsailorUk (28 Jul 2019)

I’m 57, and have been using Huel since March. I’m subscribed for a delivery every 3 weeks and I’m doing fine with it. I lost a stone in the first month, but I was also starting my cycling commute then because I moved closer to work. It’s only 3 miles but it’s refreshing to start the day with some exercise. My daily meals are Huel, I mix 2 lots for work, 3 scoops in 750ml of either milk or water, and I don’t have any cravings for sweets from the machine at work. I always start the day with a berry or coffee Huel and I feel it sets me up for the day. 
I may have a Thai meal at the weekend, but mostly I’m hooked on Huel. And I also go for 3 or 4 hours on the bike around Lockerbie at the weekend without any ill effects. 
You do need to drink water more regularly otherwise you get blocked up, but I’ve nothing but good points to say about it. I’m a maintenance Fitter in my work and on my feet all shift (5.30 - 2.30, 2 - 10.30 and 7pm - 6am) and I still have good energy to ride home afterwards. 
If you change your mind-set on needing to have a ‘proper’ meal and give your body a chance to get used to Huel, you’ll be happy with the results I’m sure. 
It’s not for everyone, and it can taste powdery , but it’s good for you, and good for your pocket too. 
Btw, I use a bullet blender to mix mine, and the associated mugs that come with it are easy to pack in the backpack and makes it quick to make up for the day.


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jul 2019)

I'm still using it twice a day during the week and for the odd meal at weekends  Over 8 months so far and no plans to stop


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> My God that Huel stuff really is the ultimate scam; basically a cocktail of cheap industrial food ingredients mixed up with a flavour and presented with a lot of pseudo-science to gullible folk. If those folk knew how little those ingredients cost they'd understand how the manufacturer can afford to employ 54 bright young things in their marketing team and a pile of others in production, despatch and consultancy.
> 
> Here are the ingredients: https://uk.huel.com/pages/nutritional-information-and-ingredients#ingredients
> 
> It's no coincidence that three of the posters above mention flatulence. What's wrong with a proper sandwich? Proteins, fats and vitamins encased in a tasty carbohydrate package.



I agree totally. When I wanted to drop a stone earlier this year I simply ate less, and it worked very well.


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I agree totally. When I wanted to drop a stone earlier this year I simply ate less, and it worked very well.



It's a scam that has saved me money and allowed me to lose weight. Point me in the direction of more of these please, I'll sign up for them too


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I agree totally. When I wanted to drop a stone earlier this year I simply ate less, and it worked very well.



This, eat less. I'd rather not have some artificial 'drink'.

I've yo-yo'ed with weight since breaking my back, but I've found cutting dairy (god I love milk) right down has lost me 4kg's over the last month. Really miss a big glass of milk, but I was drinking too much - now just cordial or water (still have milk in my tea/coffee).


----------



## BikeCurious (28 Jul 2019)

I've been having it for breakfast and lunch Monday to Friday for the last couple of weeks. I enjoy it for the convenience and it's reasonably filling plus it tastes pretty good to me (vanilla flavour only, don't bother with the others).


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

I cut out all soft drinks, no sugar tea or coffee, ruthlessly cut out in between meal snacking, small bowl granola for breakfast, a wrap for lunch full of green stuff, and a regular evening meal. Dropped a stone in 5 weeks. Best bit is it's now become second nature, so the excess timber has stayed off. Mrs D also reckons the shopping bill has gone down a bit.

So I've dropped weight and gained money.

Of course, if you're a weakling and don't possess an iron will then forget it. Fortunately I'm quite bloody minded once I've decided on a course of action, and I'll face down any temptation for the weakness it really is.


----------



## BikeCurious (28 Jul 2019)

Btw Huel isn't a weight loss product. People may lose weight if they restrict the number of calories they consume but it doesn't matter if those calories come from Huel or any other food source. Huel is quite high in calories so people shouldn't assume they will lose weight by drinking it, you still have to be aware of how many calories you're consuming.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

As I'm usually massively early for work most days, I just have oats and milk for breakfast. Lunch is usually a tin of soup (co-op do a really good 4 bean soup - spicy, filling and pretty healthy for a tinned soup, and it's cheap). 

Admittedly, my life is mad busy like most folk. Evening meals usually mean I eat less now anyway. 

It's hard. I appreciate the 'drink' can ensure you get some vitamin and mineral balance.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

I know it's not marketed as a weight loss product, but every second person is quick to proclajm how much weight they've lost while using it, even in this very thread.


----------



## BikeCurious (28 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> My God that Huel stuff really is the ultimate scam; basically a cocktail of cheap industrial food ingredients mixed up with a flavour and presented with a lot of pseudo-science to gullible folk. If those folk knew how little those ingredients cost they'd understand how the manufacturer can afford to employ 54 bright young things in their marketing team and a pile of others in production, despatch and consultancy.
> 
> Here are the ingredients: https://uk.huel.com/pages/nutritional-information-and-ingredients#ingredients
> 
> It's no coincidence that three of the posters above mention flatulence. What's wrong with a proper sandwich? Proteins, fats and vitamins encased in a tasty carbohydrate package.


There's no pseudo science. As you say the ingredients and nutritional information are clearly available. They don't make any claims about the magical effects the product will have. It's just food in powdered form.


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jul 2019)

Yeah, but they do chocolate flavour now too.


----------



## BikeCurious (28 Jul 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Yeah, but they do chocolate flavour now too.


Have you had the chocolate flavour? It wasn't for me, not chocolatey enough with a weird aftertaste. Vanilla with the chocolate flavour boost on the other hand is delicious. Mint choc flavour boost is even better!


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jul 2019)

BikeCurious said:


> Have you had the chocolate flavour? It wasn't for me, not chocolatey enough with a weird aftertaste. Vanilla with the chocolate flavour boost on the other hand is delicious. Mint choc flavour boost is even better!



I've only ever had the vanilla  I should try others I guess but haven't gotten round to it as yet  Maybe I'll order some boosts


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

Flavours.... are we in Space, shouldn't it be 'food' taste.


----------



## ExsailorUk (28 Jul 2019)

For me, using Huel is not for weight loss, it’s a balanced food in powered form that gives you a constant energy through the day, not a quick boost that supplements do. I still have the energy to keep riding my bike after work, and sometimes have a ride beforehand. I’ve taken energy bars on a ride and need a boost towards the end, but I’ve never felt that I need a ‘real’ meal at anytime in the last few months, I just fancy a spicy meal at the weekends. I’ve not felt lethargic at all and no ill effects. Maybe if you’re a more competitive cyclist it wouldn’t be enough to feed your body, I don’t know, but, for me, I’ve found a food that’s doing me good.


----------



## ExsailorUk (28 Jul 2019)

btw, I mix coffee with a chocolate flavour, love the berry, and also love the rhubarb and custard flavour with the vanilla.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

I lost a stone by not drinking Huel. Proof indeed.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I lost a stone by not drinking Huel. Proof indeed.


I lost a stone by eating gruel. It’s much cheaper & will make you lean.


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Jul 2019)

I lost 5 stone in 6 weeks with multiple organ failure


----------



## 2Loose (18 Aug 2019)

I have a bag in my locker for when I can't get out at lunch, so probably have vanilla or mint choc once or twice a week. A far healthier alternative to grabbing crisps, pastry and chocolate on the run. Doubt I could stick with it all week long, but it serves a useful purpose.


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2019)

I've thought about it for a couple of meals a week at work, not dieting related.

They don't seem to do a sample pack though so it's a big bag or none at all?.


----------



## david k (20 Aug 2019)

Never used it but have used protein shake for breakfast and sometimes lunch for years, not every day but as and when I want it
I started due to wanting to lose weight but now it works as a protein smoothie adding fruit as a refreshing drink in the morning when I dont fancy cereal or porridge. Occasionally I'll have it for lunch to

It's a convenient way of getting some good nutrients in your body, can help with weight loss due to controlling calories and times of eating more etc. 

If it works for you then do it, your not drinking huel to please others on the Internet forum but for your own needs. If people make money from selling it who cares, people making package sandwiches also make money!


----------



## cyberknight (20 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I used it for a couple of years for breakfast on subscription. I only use a watered down version for recovery or as a ‘snack’ now if I’m feeling hungry mid morning. I have run out and I haven’t found the urge to reorder.
> 
> As a gardener it isn’t enough fuel and found I had to whizz it up with frozen fruit or a couple of bananas. Flatulence was something that took months for my body to stop. I also liked coffee added. Their flavour additions you can buy are horrible.
> 
> For me £40 a month was too much to justify so I have now switched to oats, yoghurt and fruit.


I have my doubts too for me as well, i have a very active job and even with a full box of sarnies im hungry by the time its home time with very little time to eat .i reckon on lifting about 5- 8000 kg a day atm which doesnt do much for a cyclists skinny body shape either .


----------

